# Galtonator BNBF SOUTHERN LIGHTWEIGHT CHAMPION



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

On the 12th of June 2011 I won the BNBF southern lightweight class, just thought i'd share a few pics


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I have massive respect for anyone who can get into this condition naturally. I doubt I could even do it with meds lol! Nice one dude!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank you for that mate. I can't deny being on prep since the first of January has it's moments and getting up at 4.30 in the week to do an hours cardio can be a little challenging at times however I have certain goals that I want to accomplish this year and this is one. I'm still prepping now for the NPA Taunton on the 17th of July. I will have a couple of weeks off then I prep again for the BNBF finals in September. I think i need my head read lol

Really couldn't do it without the support of my wife, family and freinds


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Scott,until this last week or so i hadn't been on this board for a good while as i'm out of the game at present.......

Anyway,i'm over the moon for you mate,fantastic achievement,i know how far you have come and the effort,dedication,drive and sacrifice it has required.

Brilliant mate,just brilliant.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Well done mate


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Congratulations buddy, looking good.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

inspirational scotty mate 

the improvements from last years shots are unbelievable shows you made the right decision skipping the finals and growing well done


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Fantastic mate!! Massive well done and the legs look awesome as always.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thankyou everyone.

I would like to pretend that i missed the finals last year as some kind of master plan to qualify this year. However it was just down to mental burn out and a sever lack of money. However i have been a saver this year so I'm booking our flight to Glasgow today


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Amazing mate, well done my natty brother.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

You ever looking to step the weight class up mate? Looking very good indeed as light weight!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank you everyone very much appreciated.

I compete at 59kg so no chance really getting in the middles i'd have to grow over 11kg of muscle lol


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Excellent Scott and a massive well done, again! Heads up to natty guys...

I remember when you used to be fat :lol: ..... Not any more


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Good work, tough line up too, the guy who too 2nd has some serious legs too! You condition is top draw, well done on the Win! Good luck for the finals.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Scott ,

Well done pal - chest and shoulders look excellent . Far better proportions than that lower body heavy look !!

Condition is brilliant !!

GP


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

..........and lose those glasses !!


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Well done I have the upmost respect for people who do it naturally I know Richard grattan and Brandon greenwood who have done well in bnbf in the past and see what hey go through to get it that shape


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Well done Scott.

Excellent condition and improvement.

Si


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks you everyone, your support and kind words are very much appreciated. If you want something in life you have to go and get it. No one is going to give it to you for free and it has taken me years and years to get that in my head. I have people that really don't support me and they are people who I wish or hope would and maybe one day they will. I can honestly say I am really acheving my goals this year. Both in bodybuilding and in my private life. Jan , my wife is my rock and soul mate and without her I really would be buggered.

The guy that came second is George Ferreos who won the NPA Yorkshire lightweight class 2 weeks previous. He is a fantastic bodybuilder and trains a lot of people.

Again thankyou everyone on to the NPA Taunton in 2 weeks then a much needed holiday


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

On the specs front. If I did have them on I would not make it one stage lol.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Awsome, very insperational as its natural ... lovin the glasses too


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome mate well done, followed your journal for last year's competition and this year's as well

Will be spectating at the Glasgow finals so look forward to seeing you on stage


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

x


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Amazing condition.

I just cannot get over the colour.

Youd give most essex girls a run for their money.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the support chaps unit 69 come and say hello if your there mate i love chat lol

The competition was very stiff George is top draw. On the colour front, I was not dark enough, i have 5 coats of Jan tanna on so for the npa show we are going to give ultra 1 a go. I have 2 bottles of it and I tried a bit on my calf, much nicer colour


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank you mate, any time you need any help just ask


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

TOP SHAPE PAL


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

thank you


----------



## jujhimup (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

awesome condition and excellent legs mate. love the separation on that first pic. i have my first show coming up this year, id be well pleased to hit that sort of condition.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

if you need a hand my website is www.scottgalton.co.uk and I have a contact me link


----------



## jujhimup (Apr 12, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> if you need a hand my website is www.scottgalton.co.uk and I have a contact me link


hey mate, nice one. i see you are/will be competing with the NPA, is that this year? i'm aiming to do the Mike Williams one in October, if that's the same one you plan to do?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello mate no doing the Taunton show this Sunday it's the closest to me.

Thanks Chilisi much appreciated


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Amazing progress mate, I remember seeing you on here years back... wouldn't know you were the same person, keep it up!

You've suddenly inspired me to compete in BNBF in the distant future teehee.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

well done scottie matey 2nd place is an amazing result


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Fooking hell!! You look amazing mate, a massive well done


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

big silver back where you there yesterday? Thank you.

Ollie yes i'm happy with second, i didn't look as good as the BNBF show and the chap who beat me was very good so,mission accomplished


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey Scott nice to speak on sunday mate....


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Like wise mate. Jan was very taken with your hoodie lol


----------

